# good mop for ceramic tile?



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

My house is all ceramic tile whats a good mop to use? I'm using a string mop but it dries with streaks Does anyone use the swifter mop?


----------



## Reminton Steele (Nov 10, 2007)

There was some information published on the Swiffer. Apparently one of the cleaning "agents" is almost identical to the chemical composition of Anti freeze which is poisonous. Dogs/kids walk on those nice clean floors then lick their hands/paws...not a good idea.

If you can find a cleaning product called Hertel it works great and dries mostly streak free. 

1 part vinegar to 10 parts water also does the trick. That's what our cleaning lady uses.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Interesting. If you can find the information regarding the cleaning agent, please post.

Thanks


----------



## TN_LAB (Jul 26, 2008)

We have the other one (not swiffer, but can't think of the name) and we don't buy the soap refills. We simply use other soap stuff (often times its just regular stuff diluted with water).


----------



## msdaisey (May 13, 2004)

I use the Swiffer Wet Jet.

Go to Snopes.com - the email about them being harmful was a hoax.


----------



## medic1050 (Oct 12, 2007)

I have either all tile or hardwood in my place. I use a Hoover Floormate. It is like a carpet cleaner for hard floors. squirts cleaning solution scrubs and vacuums it up floors dry right away also doubles as a wet dry vac for small spills. It is more expensive then a mop but for me it is worth it.


----------



## Glenn Smith (May 19, 2005)

We bought a steam mop. We use it on all our floors except the carpet. There are several different types on the market. It cleans great. All you do is put water in the tank turns it to steam. When you finish take the pad off throw it in the washer clean it its ready to go again. We get no streaking with ours. I can't think of the brand name. It came from Sam's club.


----------



## Indy (Jun 17, 2008)

Swiffers are convenient but refills get expensive.

I use the Liebman Wonder Mop, you can get it at any big box store. The mop head comes off and goes in the washing machine, it lasts for a very long time, and if you manage to destroy it, you can buy new heads without buying a whole new mop. I use whatever I think I need to clean the floor, white vinegar for light cleaning, Watkins Organic Cleaner for medium duty and bleach for really heavy duty cleaning and disinfecting.

For every day light dirt and dust, try a dust mop, Liebman and O'Cedar make them, the microfiber cloth can go in the washing machine, you'll want to get a few for convenience.


----------



## jcasey (Mar 17, 2005)

We purchased a "Shark" steam mop this weekend. It was very inexpensive (79) and is easy to use. It uses steam to clean. It is very lightweight and easy to store. I did have to go over a couple of areas twice (my floors were pretty dirty ). I think it will be good for weekly cleaning. I ran throught 2 pads doing the kitchen, den and dining room. The pads are washable.


----------



## bsandersortho (Oct 12, 2008)

I have also heard the rumor that swiffer has an agent in it that is harmful to dogs. I am not certain, but before using swiffer I would double check.

Blake


----------



## Indy (Jun 17, 2008)

bsandersortho said:


> I have also heard the rumor that swiffer has an agent in it that is harmful to dogs. I am not certain, but before using swiffer I would double check.
> 
> Blake


http://www.snopes.com/critters/crusader/swiffer.asp

I first received a viral email about Swiffer being a danger to pets in 1998 (I think) it's become an urban legend since then. That said, my preference is to use as few commercial cleaners in my house as possible, I normally use white vinegar or an organic all purpose cleaner but, I will admit that I have a pack of Swiffer wet cleaning cloths in my pantry for when I need to do quick, light mopping. They're not cost effective and they won't do a very thorough job but they can't be beat for convenience.


----------



## Tommy Wallace (Jun 13, 2008)

A good mop is the string mop that has the piece to ring it out with. The Libman is sold in about all stores for about $15. (Green & White) You can also use that mop to clean your baseboards as you go. I don't know if this will help, but we own a cleaning service & unless there are spots or stains that regular cleaners will not get up we use Murphy's Oil Soap.
It is pretty good for all type floors. (SAFE)
One of the problems that you may be having is & most people do this. When they mop they just let it air dry. That is not good!
Mop the floor very good & after you are through get you some thick towels & lay them on the floor & stand on them & go around the room till the floor is completely dry. 
This will eliminate streaking & an added plus to it is, if you just leave that water on the floor to dry it is nasty water. All you have really done is take clean water & mix it with the dirt that is on the floor to just dry like that.
When you get through drying with the towels you will not believe the dirt that you will get up with the towels. If they get too wet on one side just flip them & use the other side of towel till dry. It is kinda like skating with towels. (Thats what our clients say we are doing)
If it is a stroger cleaning chemical that you need let me know & I will try to find something for you, we have several to choose from. 
Tommy Wallace 843-455-1085
Also if you need a good cleaning service or carpets done give us a call. LOL


----------



## charlottezoe (Aug 17, 2020)

I just tried to google the shark steam mop, but I think maybe, I'm a bit late to the game with this thread! However, I've heard about the imop, apparently it's really good on different floor types including ceramic and laminate floors. Does anyone know?


----------



## charlottezoe (Aug 17, 2020)

I just tried to google the shark steam mop, but I think maybe, I'm a bit late to the game with this thread! However, I've heard about the imop spin mop, apparently it's really good on different floor types including ceramic and laminate floors. Does anyone know?


----------

